# State DOT business



## cyclonic (Jan 16, 2015)

Have anybody ever done business with your state Road Departments? Our DOT uses straw for new seeding and erosion control.

I am going to have the potential for quite a bit of Rye straw next year, and was thinking about seeking out a contract with the Iowa DOT. Anybody have any advice on how to get this done? Or even do it all?


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Unless Iowa is different, contracts for any & all government work are awarded via competitive bid. If your state's department of transportation needs straw, they'll likely advertise that need in the Public Notice section of various newspapers. It's called "putting it out for bid".

The notice will state that a certain quantity & quality of straw is needed at a certain time & location and will also provide an address to submit your bid. Good Luck!

Gary

P.S. I guess you could call your local DOT office and ask if they're planning to put out any requests for bids for someone to supply straw. If the answer is yes, you could then ask when/where the bid requests will be published. That way, you won't have to read the Public Notice section of the paper every day.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have sold stalk bales before to road construction companies before, you need to find out who the contractor is on the job and go talk to them. Most state dot will sub out work or they do out this way . My last sale was 4x4x8 corn stalk bales for a new highway bypass and to say the least I got back my fine money I got during antelope season . That was on the 1st semi load to them bahahahaha..................BTW when you deal with a sub contractor make sure you get your money soon after they get the product. Some will string you along but just file on them at the local courthouse and the state will make them pay before they are paid for their work.


----------

